
Dev Random - Tomte
https://wiki.freepascal.org/Dev_random
======
Tomte
It will never die. But this is precious:

> The u in urandom stands for the Greek letter μ, meaning “micro”. The
> randomness of /dev/urandom is reduced, in comparison to /dev/random.

